# Need help with Pleco diet



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi,

One of my friends gifted me a Pleco. In the past I used to feed live tubifex to the fishes. 

But in this forum I was suggested that live tubifex is the worst kind of food so I stopped using it.

Now I feed Tetra bits complete and a floating pellet called Optimum.

Can a Pleco survive on these kind of foods?

Where I live only pelllets and shrimps are available.

Feeding cucumber is not really realistic as it will mess up the water.

The guy at the LFS said Plecos can survive eating algae from the plants and grass. Is this true ? Coz they anything to sell fishes.

What should I do ?


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Not my field but since you just posted you must still be there. They can survive for a while without, but need driftwood
in the tank...something about digestion. Aqua bid has some kind of wood that is used for that purpose. But any will do.
They may also like algae wafers but then I've read many times about the driftwood but the food is getting into an aria
that I'm not familiar/w for pleco's. If that Pleco is a "common Pleco"...they get over 2 feet long.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the pleco type. Will depend on the foods, Most plecos will eat some algae but not enough to survive. All plecos need wood to aid in digestion and there is a few that will eat nothing but wood.
Some will only eat protiens, like blood worms and such. Some can't have any protiens as it can kill them.
In place of cucumbers use zuchinni, sweet potatoe or even unsalted green beans. Remove after after about 5 hours and your water shouldn't cloud from it. I leave in about 12 hours with no problem.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Zucchini lasts longer in the aquarium than cucumber. I leave in 24 hours and feed raw - no blanching or otherwise softening.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I also feed mine raw. Seems to last a little longer in the water. Most likely the pleco is a common or a sailfin. I would look up information about them. They get massive so will eventually need a very large tank or an indoor pond.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

susankat said:


> Depending on the pleco type. Will depend on the foods, Most plecos will eat some algae but not enough to survive. All plecos need wood to aid in digestion and there is a few that will eat nothing but wood.
> Some will only eat protiens, like blood worms and such. Some can't have any protiens as it can kill them.
> In place of cucumbers use zuchinni, sweet potatoe or even unsalted green beans. Remove after after about 5 hours and your water shouldn't cloud from it. I leave in about 12 hours with no problem.


Which means determining the exact type is crucial. This is my pleco. Can you tell from the image what type it is ? and what food I should feed ?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Can you get a pic of his back and head.. full body.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

susankat said:


> Can you get a pic of his back and head.. full body.


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> I also feed mine raw. Seems to last a little longer in the water. Most likely the pleco is a common or a sailfin. I would look up information about them. They get massive so will eventually need a very large tank or an indoor pond.


Common Pleco

According to this page a common pleco grows from 1-2 feet. If it stays at 1 feet then I will manage but it crosses that I will have to give it away.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yep that is a common. And most likely get close to 2 feet. Mine were at 18 inches but they will grow kind of slow. What size tank do you have?


----------



## aryan (Sep 7, 2012)

susankat said:


> Yep that is a common. And most likely get close to 2 feet. Mine were at 18 inches but they will grow kind of slow. What size tank do you have?


My tank specs are : 5 ft lenght, 18 inches height, 18 inches depth (84 gallons).


----------

